# Fastest way to transfer shows between Tivo boxes



## johnnybeltway (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have been wondering if it would be faster to transfer shows between my two boxes via an ethernet cable. The other night i tried to transfer a hockey game that I recorded upstairs in the bedroom, to my tivo down stairs over the wifi network. It took more than 2 hours, and it only transferred about half of the game. Would hardwiring them make it go faster? I am willing to buy some cables to hook them to each other if the difference would be worth it.

Thanks,


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

johnnybeltway said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been wondering if it would be faster to transfer shows between my two boxes via an ethernet cable. The other night i tried to transfer a hockey game that I recorded upstairs in the bedroom, to my tivo down stairs over the wifi network. It took more than 2 hours, and it only transferred about half of the game. Would hardwiring them make it go faster? I am willing to buy some cables to hook them to each other if the difference would be worth it.
> 
> Thanks,


Are they both Premiers or earlier models? Premiers transfer significantly faster then the earlier models. To answer your question, a wifi connection "can" slow down the transfer rate.

Just a piece technical decice, you cannot just connect the two with a single cable. You will need a switch between them - or a special patch cable...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

johnnybeltway said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been wondering if it would be faster to transfer shows between my two boxes via an ethernet cable. The other night i tried to transfer a hockey game that I recorded upstairs in the bedroom, to my tivo down stairs over the wifi network. It took more than 2 hours, and it only transferred about half of the game. Would hardwiring them make it go faster? I am willing to buy some cables to hook them to each other if the difference would be worth it.
> 
> Thanks,





bradleys said:


> Are they both Premiers or earlier models? Premiers transfer significantly faster then the earlier models. To answer your question, a wifi connection "can" slow down the transfer rate.
> 
> Just a piece technical decice, you cannot just connect the two with a single cable. You will need a switch between them - or a special patch cable...


You should not connect them directly to each other at all. Connect both to your network via a wired connection. If either one or both are TiVo 2s, you will have to get new wired ethernet adapters.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Premiere to Premiere is very fast. Anything else is really slow.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

As has been stated, the primary bottleneck is the Tivo itself - especially the older boxes. The speed you indicate is especially slow, so running ethernet cables from your router to each Tivo would probably help some. Can't connect them to each other directly.


----------



## telcoman (Dec 27, 2007)

johnnybeltway said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been wondering if it would be faster to transfer shows between my two boxes via an ethernet cable. The other night i tried to transfer a hockey game that I recorded upstairs in the bedroom, to my tivo down stairs over the wifi network. It took more than 2 hours, and it only transferred about half of the game. Would hardwiring them make it go faster? I am willing to buy some cables to hook them to each other if the difference would be worth it.
> 
> Thanks,


My wife just received a new Tivo Premiere Elite Series 4 with 4 tuners yesterday. She had roughly 30 one hour shows on her Series 3 that she wanted transferred to the new Tivo prior to taking the series 3 to another location. After the setup of the new box and the transfer of the M Cable Card (Comcast) (very easy no problems) I powered up the series 3, connected an ethernet cable wired to my Linksys Router and began to transfer all her shows. The blue LED on the Premiere Elite was still on indicating transfer when I went to sleep. It was off when I woke up. All the shows transferred so the answer to your question is yes but use a wired ethernet cable to both of your Tivo boxes.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> You should not connect them directly to each other at all.


Why not?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> Why not?


To connect them directly you need a diagnostic patch cable. It is a cat5 cable with the wires terminated a little differently on each end.

Put a router or a switch between the two TiVo's and you are fine with standard patch cables.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

bradleys said:


> To connect them directly you need a diagnostic patch cable. It is a cat5 cable with the wires terminated a little differently on each end.
> 
> Put a router or a switch between the two TiVo's and you are fine with standard patch cables.


Are you talking about a simple ethernet crossover cable or something more involved?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lillevig said:


> Are you talking about a simple ethernet crossover cable or something more involved?


Yep - that is what I am talking about.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

bradleys said:


> Yep - that is what I am talking about.


Have you actually wired two Tivos together that way? I'd be interested in doing that occasionally if it was viable.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I haven't, although, I have connected two TiVo's with a switch and that worked fine. No reason why a crossover shouldn't work.

I have one laying around - If I have time I will hook it up and see what I get.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bradleys said:


> To connect them directly you need a diagnostic patch cable. It is a cat5 cable with the wires terminated a little differently on each end.
> 
> Put a router or a switch between the two TiVo's and you are fine with standard patch cables.


You do not need a crossover cable when connecting two tivos as long as one of them has an ethernet port, so that would be any Tivo starting with the DT and later.

and fwiw, needing a crossover cable is not the same thing as "you should not connect them at all" it's not even similar


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not sure I understand what you are saying...

Advice to the OP is that a hardwired network connection will give him the best connection for transferring files from one TiVo to another.

The conversation devolved from there discussing how you cannot just take an Ethernet cable and connect two TiVo's together. You cannot - they will not see each other. You need a router or a switch between them.

I suggest that with a crossover cable you could actually connect two TiVo's together. Not that it is necessary or even preferred, just possible.

I am perfectly aware what model TiVo's have Ethernet ports, and I am not sure how it is germain to the conversation.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I have two premiums and two old S2duals.. I use cat6 Ethernet and 10/100/1000 switcher. Took about 5 minutes to transfer 2 hours show.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I am not sure I understand what you are saying...
> 
> Advice to the OP is that a hardwired network connection will give him the best connection for transferring files from one TiVo to another.
> 
> ...


You do not need a crossover cable when connecting two tivos as long as one of them has an ethernet port (vs a S2 with an adapter), so that would be any Tivo starting with the DT and later.

Your confusion probably comes from the fact that you are wrong, but you believe that you are right even after being told otherwise.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

scandia101 said:


> You do not need a crossover cable when connecting two tivos as long as one of them has an ethernet port (vs a S2 with an adapter), so that would be any Tivo starting with the DT and later.
> 
> Your confusion probably comes from the fact that you are wrong, but you believe that you are right even after being told otherwise.


So one has to have a real ethernet port and the other can have an ethernet to USB adapter but both cannot have the ethernet to USB adapter (i.e.: two S2's). Can I assume that you have actually successfully done this direct connection? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lillevig said:


> So one has to have a real ethernet port and the other can have an ethernet to USB adapter but both cannot have the ethernet to USB adapter (i.e.: two S2's). Can I assume that you have actually successfully done this direct connection? Inquiring minds want to know.


Correct.
&
Correct.

This isn't new information here, it's been discussed many times.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> To connect them directly you need a diagnostic patch cable. It is a cat5 cable with the wires terminated a little differently on each end.
> 
> Put a router or a switch between the two TiVo's and you are fine with standard patch cables.


This is just false. If they are S3 or later TiVos, then they support auto-MDIX, and a straight through cable will work just fine. Most consumer level devices with Ethernet ports made the last 10 years support auto-MDIX.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I didn't say that you _*couldn't*_ do it, just that you _* shouldn't*_. If you do so, they are no longer connected to the network.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> This is just false. If they are S3 or later TiVos, then they support auto-MDIX, and a straight through cable will work just fine. Most consumer level devices with Ethernet ports made the last 10 years support auto-MDIX.


if they are S2DT or later


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> I didn't say that you _*couldn't*_ do it, just that you _* shouldn't*_. If you do so, they are no longer connected to the network.


What you said was that it shouldn't be done at all.


lpwcomp said:


> You should not connect them directly to each other at all.


If someone wants to transfer some recordings and speed up the process there's no reason not to make a direct connection.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> What you said was that it shouldn't be done at all.


No, I said "_*You*_ shouldn't do it", the you in this case referring to the OP. And I still say that. I didn't say or imply that there was any risk of damage, nor that it should never be done. It would just be stupid, unless you were doing it as a one time thing in order to transfer a bunch of stuff from one TiVo to another or you have no network, neither of which applies here,.



scandia101 said:


> If someone wants to transfer some recordings and speed up the process there's no reason not to make a direct connection.


Nonsense. If you connect both of them to the network via a wired connection, you will have just as fast a P2P connection w/o losing network connectivity. This is not a one time transfer of a bunch of shows, he wants to speed up transfers in general.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> No, I said "_*You*_ shouldn't do it", the you in this case referring to the OP.


Why lie? it's right there for everyone to see and I quoted you saying it, twice.


> And I still say that. I didn't say or imply that there was any risk of damage, nor that it should never be done. It would just be stupid, unless you were doing it as a one time thing in order to transfer a bunch of stuff from one TiVo to another or you have no network, neither of which applies here,.
> 
> Nonsense. If you connect both of them to the network via a wired connection, you will have just as fast a P2P connection w/o losing network connectivity. This is not a one time transfer of a bunch of shows, he wants to speed up transfers in general.


Not all advice and information in these discussions on internet forums is specific to the person who initially asked. Other interested people also read and learn from the advice and information given.

In my experience, a direct connection results in transfer rates that are almost 20% faster.

ETA
that should say "rates that can be almost 20% faster."


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> In my experience, a direct connection results in transfer rates that are almost 20% faster.


A proper connection though a good switch with a non-blocking switch matrix will not produce transfers any slower than a direct connection.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> This is just false. If they are S3 or later TiVos, then they support auto-MDIX, and a straight through cable will work just fine. Most consumer level devices with Ethernet ports made the last 10 years support auto-MDIX.


It makes sense that a USB Ethernet to Ethernet connection would work (although I still do not read that in the post), but this surprises me.

I am by far a CE expert so I assume you are correct but it goes against anything I have ever done. Maybe I will give it a try later on.

Good info - guess I need to do a little reading.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Your confusion probably comes from the fact that you are wrong, but you believe that you are right even after being told otherwise.


I have nothing to add other than, for some reason, this sentence made me LOL.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> A proper connection though a good switch with a non-blocking switch matrix will not produce transfers any slower than a direct connection.


Theoretically, sure, but this is the real world where conditions are not perfect. If everything worked like that you wouldn't see any variation in transfer rates, but if you look at your transfer history on a Premiere after each of your transfers, you'll see a lot of variation in the transfer rates.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bradleys said:


> It makes sense that a USB Ethernet to Ethernet connection would work (although I still do not read that in the post),


???
If you can connect two tivos directlly w/o a crossover cable as long as one of them has an ethernet port, then the other one wouldn't have to have an ethernet port, which leaves it with having an adapter. What else do you think you'd connect the other end of the cable to?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am just not sure you and I are talking about the same thing - and if we are I am not following you.

My origional assumption was that both devices had Ethernet ports - say Premier to Premier. Taking a normal patch cable and connecting the two together - I said the connection would fail as it does with computers.

Irhorer indicated that this is no longer true with Auto-MDIX switching for CE devices and assuming he is correct... I am wrong.

You are throwing in a USB Ethernet connection into the mix... Does that make a difference? Well, with the Auto-MDIX switching the conversation is mute as far as I am concerned.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

bradleys said:


> You are throwing in a USB Ethernet connection into the mix... Does that make a difference? Well, with the Auto-MDIX switching the conversation is mute as far as I am concerned.


The USB Ethernet adapter does not Auto-MDIX, thus if one were to have TWO S2's both with USB-Ethenet adapters a normal cable would not work, they won't do Auto-MDIX, ONE has to be an on-board ethernet, I know I understand why that clarification was made in the statement and it makes sense to me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

As long as one connection can auto negotiate the pair configuration, no crossover cable is needed. That has always been the case with networking devices.

EDIT: I just connected two Premieres with a straight through Ethernet cable. They both see each other and I'm able to transfer shows between them. The one caveat was that I needed to put them both in SD menu mode. With the HD menus it comes up that there is no internet connection and if I tried to access the other Premiere(which was still listed in the My Shows List but grayed out with an exclamation point beside it)) it would come up with a screen saying to test the internet connection and that without the internet connection some features can't be used.

But when I switched both to the SD menus, the other box came right up with a list of shows and I was able to initiate a transfer


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bradleys said:


> I am just not sure you and I are talking about the same thing - and if we are I am not following you.
> 
> My origional assumption was that both devices had Ethernet ports - say Premier to Premier. Taking a normal patch cable and connecting the two together - I said the connection would fail as it does with computers.
> 
> ...


I've been saying that as long as one of them has an ethernet port, if you have two Premieres, at least one of the tivos has an ethernet port, correct. In this case they both do, but only one device requires it. The "magic" doesn't need to happen at both ends of the cable, just one.

I just don't get why that's so difficult.

and the word is *moot* and I don't think it means what you think it does.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Transfer speeds are also the same which was expected. I got an 85Mb/s transfer rate for the show I just transferred. Which is inline with the normal 80Mb/s to 90Mb/s Premiere transfer rates over a network.
If I had tuned the boxes to vacant channels it would have been faster, but that of course is the same when connected to a network as well.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> I've been saying that as long as one of them has an ethernet port, if you have two Premieres, at least one of the tivos has an ethernet port, correct. In this case they both do, but only one device requires it. The "magic" doesn't need to happen at both ends of the cable, just one.
> 
> I just don't get why that's so difficult.
> 
> and the word is *moot* and I don't think it means what you think it does.


I suspect I know what the word moot means and I am not sure why you feel the need to be so antagonistic. Maybe that is just your nature - hang out on the internet and prove how big and powerful you are.

I have explained my thoughts. Connecting two devices needs a crossover cable - if this new technology auto-MDIX exists that no longer requires a crossover cable then I am wrong.

Your throwing a USB ethernet connector and what not into the conversation brings very little value. And I would recommend considering your thoughts a little more clearly so you can be understood. I still do not understand your point.

Premier to Premier and other modern CE devices no longer need a crossover cable - done.

Do you have a point that is actually relevant to the conversation now that that has been conceeded? What is it that you are trying to prove?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Why lie? it's right there for everyone to see and I quoted you saying it, twice.


At what point did I lie? _*He*_ shouldn't connect them directly together. Oh, I see. I didn't emphasize the "You" in my original post, but did in my defensive post. And that constitutes a lie. Interesting characterization. I doubt anyone with two brain cells to rub together agrees with you.



scandia101 said:


> Not all advice and information in these discussions on internet forums is specific to the person who initially asked. Other interested people also read and learn from the advice and information given.


Then why are you getting into a pissing contest with everyone else in this thread? If the idea is to provide useful information, then what exactly does attacking anyone who disagrees with you accomplish? I will also say that _*nobody*_ in the OP's or a similar situation should connect them directly together.



scandia101 said:


> In my experience, a direct connection results in transfer rates that are almost 20% faster.
> 
> ETA
> that should say "rates that can be almost 20% faster."


Really? You tested multiple identical files under otherwise identical conditions and kept accurate data?. And the improvement was enough to justify having to change the connections, reboot both TiVos (ideally, you should power both of them off before changing anything), and reverse it once the transfer was complete? Somehow I doubt it.

My THD and Premiere are connected through 2 stand alone, cheap (<$10ea) switches and the router. I see transfer rates of HD content way faster than real time, while they are both also recording on both tuners. How fast does it need to be?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My test already proved speeds are the same, which is expected. I normally go through multiple gigabit switches switches(I use at least a dozen with my home network, with a couple of TiVos each going through three of them, which would make data going through six switches if I transferred between both of those boxes) and the speeds are the same as connecting two Premieres directly with one Ethernet cable. This should be no surprise to anyone dealing with networking equipment. If the equipment is working properly the speeds should be the same. 
Besides it would be impossible to get a 20% increase in speed from a 100BT connection when you are already getting up to 90Mb/s speeds.

But in my test it also showed that connecting the two Premieres together with an straight through twisted pair cable also worked. So if for some reason one needed to, they could do it.


----------

